# Raised hackles during play?



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a common misconception that raised hackles mean aggression. While it can happen during aggression, it's really more a sign of excitement and a raised level of energy and interest. Many, many young dogs experience this during play, and it's entirely involuntary and completely unrelated to feelings of aggression or fear.

In short, no worries!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Both of my guys do this during play wrestling from time to time. Oakly often even does a pretty mean sounding snarl at his little brother but it never goes farther than that. Just putting him in his place. I think it is pretty normal dog behavior.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Reevas hackles are really prominent when playing, but she is not aggresive, think she just gets VERY excited mugging Quinn


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora doesn't play with dogs, but when she plays with me her hackles go up, and I doubt she's trying to get aggressive with me while she runs around the yard with a toy in her mouth.  I think it's just excitement.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yep, Riley's hackles go up when he and Gunner are playing and our Cooper's always did, too. I always figured it was just excitement, since there were no other signs of aggression involved.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

My Danny is the least aggressive dog you will ever meet. His hackles will go up when he is really excited about playing with my other dogs. We call it his mohawk. LOL


----------

